
CIA Prepping for Possible Cyber Strike Against Russia - jackgavigan
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/cia-prepping-possible-cyber-strike-against-russia-n666636
======
binarray2000
US MSM and HRC talk about Russia being responsible for cyber attacks. Yet, not
a shred of proof is presented to the US and world public.

In 2003 US has started another war based on a lie. The "enemy" was weak and
had inferior military, yet the war caused deaths of US soldiers and Iraqis,
destruction of Iraq and we now have IS(IS).

And again we, it seems, have a lie. But now the "enemy" isn't inferior. The
chaos US has caused in Iraq will look like a three-year-old-birthday-party
compared with the war with Russia.

Are we willing to go that far? Have we learned anything from the recent past?
Do we really want to destroy the World based on a lie?

------
KnowNothings
We have more reason to bomb Saudi Arabia to bits than to attack Russia. I will
never fight against Russia even if there is a draft. Stand against your
government.

~~~
spriggan3
With neocons like Hillary Clinton who takes a lot of Saudi money anything is
possible except bombing Saudi Arabia. And USA always needed a big bad enemy
for fear mongering, Saddam, Bin Laden, Putin, US needs a "big baddy" to
justify its insane military spendings.

~~~
code_sardaukar
Neoconservatism isn't just about the military industrial complex, or oil, it's
also about the Jewish lobby.

~~~
code_sardaukar
Look's like I've said one of those "true if you think it's a good thing, crazy
conspiracy if you thank it's a bad thing" facts. No one really denies the link
between Jewish Americans, the various Jewish organizations that are active in
politics (AIPAC, ADL etc) and US Foreign policy. But people strongly deny this
in the context where people criticize foreign policy, and want to redirect
discussion towards safe topics like the military industrial complex or oil.

Some will say the most American Jews are liberals and therefore wouldn't
support neoconservatism. It's true that they are mostly liberals on domestic
policy, but by judging candidates on a single issue (Israel) they end up
implicitly helping neoconservative thinking, which places the most emphasis in
the US-Israel relation.

------
marcusgarvey
The DNC is a private organization. Why does its hacking justify a government-
sponsored response?

~~~
idlewords
Because it's one of the two major political parties in a democracy, with an
election just around the corner.

I feel like you already know the answer to this question.

~~~
marcusgarvey
And if it had happened to the RNC, same response right? Somehow I doubt it.
This is setting a very dangerous precedent.

~~~
tptacek
Yes, the same response.

~~~
marcusgarvey
I doubt it. Just as I doubt a Republican pres. would go after Russia for DNC
hacking. When the president is the head of the political party, expect
conflicts of interest. But warring with nuclear-armed foes - when things are
already quite tense with them in Syria - seems dangerous and dumb.

~~~
tptacek
The people behind this attribution work aren't political appointees. People
forget that the overwhelming majority of the public workforce consists of
career public servants. If those public servants happen to work in law
enforcement, the military, or intelligence, they're much more likely to be
Republicans than Democrats.

So with that having been said, and with I promise more respect than this
question will make it sound like I have for your viewpoint: what is it,
exactly, that makes your doubts about this attribution being politically
motivated more credible than the (extremely common) doubts Trump supporters
have that Hurricane Matthew wasn't generated by Obama's wind farms to suppress
voter registration?

~~~
marcusgarvey
Your comparison is absurd. Did you somehow miss that whole bit about faulty
intelligence causing the Iraq war?

The hack seems politically motivated; no one can say with 100% assurance that
it was caused by Russia; the DNC is a private organization, in any event, why
should the citizens of the US be drawn into a war with a nuclear armed foe
over their poor cyber security?

~~~
tptacek
None of this has anything to do with my comment.

~~~
marcusgarvey
And neither of your comments had anything to do with my original point. Why is
the hack of a private political organization justification for a war footing
from our federal government?

------
mirekrusin
Who reads (and believes) this kind of crap?

~~~
swalsh
NBC News?

------
JumpCrisscross
I like this kind of war.

"We're airing all your dirty laundry!"

"Oh yeah? Then we're shining light on your corrupt dealings!l

~~~
krapp
It's all fun and games until someone shuts off someone else's entire power
grid, destroys their banking data or makes their planes fall out of the sky.

~~~
lostlogin
Or elects Trump. Us in the wider world were getting concerned for a while
there.

------
smkellat
So much nonsense and buzzword crap are strung together in that piece that I
frankly have no clue what this would even amount to. I don't expect much
coming of this.

------
ilaksh
Weirdest part is they say its covert. How is anything o NBC News going to be
covert?

